# Nylon Pop-Up Puppy Playpen for rats?



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever used a playpen like this for their rats? I am looking for something with a top they couldnt just easily jump out of. The thing I would be worried about would be them chewing through it. I think it would probably be perfect for my boys but I am not sure about my girls who do tend to chew. 

http://www.petco.com/product/122338...t=LN_SmallAnimalSupplies_CagesHabitatsHutches


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a big version of this I use occasionally for my boys, its 1.5m diameter and 1m tall which means I can sit in with them and also get pleanty of this in to do. They can chew through it, particularly the mesh front panels, so you can't leave them un supervised. So I've had one lot chew one small hole in it that was easily sealed and is been used quite a lot.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Isamurat said:


> I have a big version of this I use occasionally for my boys, its 1.5m diameter and 1m tall which means I can sit in with them and also get pleanty of this in to do. They can chew through it, particularly the mesh front panels, so you can't leave them un supervised. So I've had one lot chew one small hole in it that was easily sealed and is been used quite a lot.


Thanks for the reply. It seems to be the best value I can find. Not necessarily that particular one but I just grabbed that link to show you guys. I just can't really seem to find something worth the money that they couldn't get out of. I have been looking into the Grrreat Wall but it's pretty darn expensive for a piece of plastic and I just know my girls will instantly jump right out of it. I really want to find a playpen as quickly as possible because my situation has changed and I don't really have anywhere that the rats could just free roam anymore so they aren't getting as much play time as I would like. I need something easily portable that is not easy to jump out of. Seems as though sealing up the holes really wouldn't be too much of a pain. Just wish there was a PERFECT playpen for ratties.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I used tri-fold poster boards to make a playpen for my rats. They're tall enough that they can't jump out and if they happen to chew a large hole in one of them you can buy another because they're only three dollars. They're definitely more sturdy than the nylon but probably not as foldable.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I used tri-fold poster boards to make a playpen for my rats. They're tall enough that they can't jump out and if they happen to chew a large hole in one of them you can buy another because they're only three dollars. They're definitely more sturdy than the nylon but probably not as foldable.


Thats a great idea! Thanks I will definitely try that out.


----------

